# Головокружение, шум в ушах. Что со мной происходит?



## Moris (21 Фев 2018)

Доброго времени суток.
Прошу анализа и возможно помощи в сложившейся ситуации.

Возраст: 28, вес 75, рост 171;
Деятельность: работа 70% сидячая, 30% в движении;
В основном всегда занимался спортом: борьба, лыжи, тренажерный зал, без фанатизма;

Жалобы в данный момент:
Головокружение, шум в ушах (терпимый, уже мало обращаю внимание), перебои в сердце, тяжело засыпаю, чувство как будто отдышки или нехватки воздуха, не могу заниматься спортом, усталость, вечером и утром - "чумная" голова. Давление 125-135/75-80.

Хронология:
С 2013 года спокойная работа, стабильная, сидячая 100%;
09.2015 - 12.2015 - снижаю нагрузки, на тренировках, пропускаю, становится меньше энергии, списываю на переутомление. Следующие пол года занимаюсь непостоянно;
02.16 - новая работа, нервная, загруз большой, не стабильная;
04.16 - первая ПА, я тогда не понял что произошло (понял только спустя год, анализируя все события в жизни), сердцебиение учащенное (несильно) и небольшая тревога. Прошло быстро, внимания не придал, забыл;
05.16 новая работа, большая загруженность, но стабильная;
08.16 - дтп с переворотом, рваная рана руки, больше повреждений нет, сознание если и терял то на долю секунды. Две недели в больнице, руку зашивали под общим наркозом. Состояние хорошее, только слабость из за потери крови.
09.16 - вышел на работу;
Конец сентября - по утрам иногда начала появляться отдышка, стал более нервный;
4.10.16 - алкоголь, клуб, энергетики, небольшие неприятности;
8.10.16 - вторая ПА, но по силе в разы сильней первой, вечером, после работы в машине, мысли о смерти, дышать не могу, сердце будто вырвется из груди. В аптеке померили давление - 160/100 - пульс 180-190, скорая, бисопролол, стало легче. С этого дня я больше себя хорошо не чувствовал. На следующий день к кардиологу, объяснила что это ПА, прописала конкор 0.5т утром/1 месяц (экг показало вариант нормы). Направила меня к психотерапевту, он выписал грандаксин при тревоге, т.к. четкого ощущения тревоги не было, таблетки я так и не попробывал. По утрам нормально, вечером я чувствовал болезненное состояние, комок в горле, замирание сердца, но ПА более не было.
Так прошло месяцев 5, с каждым днем мне становилось чуточку лучше, спортом я заниматься не мог, стал больше налегать на спиртное, вечернее время для меня было неприятное, поэтому я либо сидел на работе до ночи, либо дома перед телевизором. Не могу описать что именно было не так, что я чувствовал.
За это время частично обследовался, кровь, щитовидка, гормоны - норма; Поправился на 6 кг;
03.17 - поход к мануальному терапевту. Каких то сильных воздействий на шею не было. На сеансе я почувствовал ощущение пульсирования в животе. В целом состояние было нормальное. Через день, утром, встаю как пьяный, мерю давление - 150/90, ужаснейшее состояние. Звоню ему - говорит такое может быть в течение 2 недель. Больше я у него не появлялся. На следующий день на приеме у нейрохирурга, сделал МРТ шеи, головы, узи сосудов (прилагаю к сообщению). Состояние не лучше. "Опьянение" уменьшилось, давление стало около 130/80, добавился шум в ушах, сильный. Проставил уколы - актовегин, фенотропил, магнезия, далее те же лекарства только в таблетках еще 1 месяц. Эффект - 0. Нейрохирург сказал раз эффекта нет - начинай пить антидепрессанты, я отказался. Состояние плохое, еле отрабатывал день;
04.17 - отпуск, жаркая страна, первые два дня чувствую себя хорошо, остальные 15 дней стало еще хуже, чем было - добавился туман в голове или перед глазами, не знаю как это описать; теперь давление мерю регулярно - 130/80;
05.17 - прием у профессора невролога, объяснил ситуацию, сказал что антидепрессанты пить не буду, он выслушал, выписал антидепрессанты, отпустил с богом. Пытался гулять по вечерам, ощущение небольшой тревоги, и головокружения чтоли;
06.17 - прием у невролога в поликлинике, выписала танакан, пропил, эффект 0;
07.17 - прием у терапевта, анализы крови, мочи, узи брюшной полости, почек, паразиты, узи сердца, спирография - все в норме, сказала не знает в чем причина, посоветовала по пить небилет 0.5т утром в течении месяца, посмотреть ощущения, пропил, эффект 0;
07.17 - туман перед глазами стал меньше, стало можно хотя бы ездить за рулем;
08.17 - после значительного употребления алкоголя - давление 140/80 по вечерам в течении недели; До и после этого времени утром 115-120, вечером 130/80;
09.17 - 2 сеанса массажа, массажиста порекомендовали, после второго сеанса сказал больше не ходить, не тратить деньги, он мне не поможет, мыщцы шеи без спазмов.
09.17 - прием у невролога, уколы мильгаммы, таблетки, улучшение субъективно % на 3-5, либо просто совпадение; 
11.17 - прием у бабушки колдуньи, эффект 0
02.18 - появилось головокружение, без тревоги, в один прекрасный момент начало штормить, потом отпустило, потом еще несколько раз в течении двух трех дней.

Сопутствующие моменты:
03.17 - начало поседения волос на теле (ранее седых волос не было, к настоящему моменту 20% седых волос)
03.17 - появилось пятно под нижним веком, мази не помогают, постоянно шелушится.

До 26 лет состояние всегда отличное, не знал, не понимал и не представлял что такое давление, головная боль, перебои в сердце и т.д. Единственное, что было - после езды на авто более 3 ч - легкая тупая боль в затылке.

Вопрос один - как мне вернуть здоровье.

МРТ, если необходимо -перефотографирую

 

Заключения врачей


----------



## La murr (21 Фев 2018)

@Moris, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## AIR (21 Фев 2018)

Рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами. . То есть 4 штуки.. не хватает боковых снимков с сгибанием и разгибанием..  но уже сейчас видно,  что имеется сколиоз , мышечно-тонические нарушения..
P.S. Ссылка для "продвинутых", я , как открыть, не соображаю. .


----------



## Moris (21 Фев 2018)

@AIR, Рентген с функц. пробами, 4 шт снимка, правильно? Это все, что необходимо на данный момент сделать?
@AIR, вы про архив? Нажимаете на него и он скачивается


----------



## La murr (21 Фев 2018)

@Moris, с архивом поработайте, пожалуйста, сами - у врачей нет времени и возможности этим заниматься.


----------



## Moris (21 Фев 2018)

Вытянул из архива


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (21 Фев 2018)

На основании полученной информации можно предположить наличие соматоформной дисфункции вегетативной нервной системы. 
Желательно обратиться за помощью к психоневрологу или к психотерапевту.


----------



## Moris (21 Фев 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, шея не причем?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (21 Фев 2018)

@Moris, вот как раз проблемы с шеей и могут быть источником возникшей проблемы. А для уточнения этого доктор Рудковский и рекомендовал выполнить рентгенографию ШОП с функциональными пробами.


----------



## Moris (5 Мар 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, @AIR, прошу прощения за задержку.


----------



## AIR (5 Мар 2018)

Moris написал(а):


> Владимир Воротынцев, @AIR, прошу прощения за задержку.


Ага! Пока все не позабыли уже о чём речь..
Имеется проблема с суставами головы. Правосторонняя латерофлексия  (боковой наклон).. При сгибании -разгибании головы заметно ограничение подвижности С0-С1. ..  Это говорит о наличии мышечно-тонических нарушений на этом уровне...
Подобные изменения,  да если ещё и на лабильном психоэмоциональном фоне,  вполне могут способствовать и головокружению и шуму в ушах, и болям в затылке , да и на зрение влиять....


----------



## Moris (6 Мар 2018)

Это как то лечится?

Хотя стоп, а на снимках годичной давности этой латерофлексии нет? Это вообще серьезно, спортом то можно заниматься?


----------



## AIR (6 Мар 2018)

Moris написал(а):


> Хотя стоп, а на снимках годичной давности этой латерофлексии нет?


Давно есть..


Moris написал(а):


> Это вообще серьезно, спортом то можно заниматься?


Несколько неприятный фактор, в зависимости от обстоятельств.. От головы зависит... Думать надо, каким спортом и как заниматься..


----------



## Moris (6 Мар 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Думать надо, каким спортом и как заниматься..


Что посоветуете?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Мар 2018)

А какая главная жалоба.
Приступы головокружения и шума в ушах?


----------



## Moris (7 Мар 2018)

Шум в ушах, постоянно общее болезненное состояние, усиливающееся к вечеру, редкие головокружения, особенно после физ нагрузки.


----------



## Дмитрийbok (7 Мар 2018)

@Moris, а какого плана шум у Вас? Имею ввиду писк, или просто как то шумит?
У меня просто так же. Усиливается к вечеру... при поворотах головы иногда меняется либо усиливается на одно ухо либо просто усиливается. При наклоне головы или туловища вниз громче становится...(например ботинки одеть).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Мар 2018)

Moris написал(а):


> Шум в ушах, постоянно общее болезненное состояние, усиливающееся к вечеру, редкие головокружения, особенно после физ нагрузки.


Важно. Не приступы, а практически постоянно!


----------



## Moris (7 Мар 2018)

Постоянно. Просто утром тишина и его лучше "слышать", вечером тоже в спокойном состоянии, днем если в тихое помещение зайти - он тоже будет. Когда то чуть больше, когда то меньше


Дмитрийbok написал(а):


> А какого плана шум у Вас? Имею ввиду писк, или просто как то шумит?


Как в 5 утра после дискотеки прийти в тихое помещение, вот такого плана шум, в обоих ушах.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Мар 2018)

Moris написал(а):


> Как в 5 утра после дискотеки прийти в тихое помещение, вот такого плана шум, в обоих ушах


Аудиограмму надо сделать.
Условно сеть при причины:
- уши
- сосуды
- нервы (кажется)

У вас все три возможны, но первое не исследовано.
А так все складывается в проблемы мышц и суставов позвоночника на фоне психоэмоционального напряжения.
Причем второе на первом плане.


----------



## Дмитрийbok (7 Мар 2018)

Moris написал(а):


> Как в 5 утра после дискотеки прийти в тихое помещение, вот такого плана шум, в обоих ушах


Пищит постоянно, как ульта звук... Утром днем и вечером, иногда громче чем шумы вокруг... вокруг шум, а писк слышен....


----------



## Moris (7 Мар 2018)

Нет


Дмитрийbok написал(а):


> Пищит постоянно, как ульта звук... Утром днем и вечером, иногда громче чем шумы вокруг... вокруг шум, а писк слышен....


Нет, у меня писка нет.

Шум начался после посещения мануального терапевта.


----------



## Дмитрийbok (7 Мар 2018)

Moris написал(а):


> Шум начался после посещения мануального терапевта.


Извиняюсь что пишу опять. У меня тоже все началось с посещения мануального в ноябре прошлого года...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Мар 2018)

Пока важно понять откуда он идет.
Аудиограмму, чтобы отсесть ушную причину.


----------



## Moris (7 Мар 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Пока важно понять откуда он идет.
> Аудиограмму, чтобы отсесть ушную причину.


Ок, сделаю после праздников. А что действительно мог сделать такого мануальный терапевт, что начало шуметь? Пережать сосуды позвонками?


----------



## Moris (7 Мар 2018)

Я имею ввиду в теории


----------



## Niks44 (7 Мар 2018)

А МРТ шеи ваша? д.р не соответствует


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Мар 2018)

Moris написал(а):


> Ок, сделаю после праздников. А что действительно мог сделать такого мануальный терапевт, что начало шуметь? Пережать сосуды позвонками?


Ничего.
Зашумело через сколько после лечения?
Мануальный терапевт может только поработать с больными мышцами и со здоровыми позвонками, чтобы они работали вместо больных.
Поэтому все что происходит после это скорее дальнейшее развитие ваше проблемы.
Есть вариант изменения биомеханического статуса (статического и динамического), от неправильного к более правильному, но для вас индивидуально неудобного, но такое состояние возвращается в течении 2-5 дней к обычному статусу.
Поэтому невозврат - признак дальнейшего развития заболевания.
Большинство приходят уже с шумом и при сосудистой и эмоциональной причине его- легко устраняется мануальным терапевтом.


----------



## Moris (7 Мар 2018)

Niks44 написал(а):


> А МРТ шеи ваша? д.р не соответствует


Моя. Что не соответствует, не понял?


----------



## Moris (7 Мар 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Ничего.
> Зашумело через сколько после лечения?
> Мануальный терапевт может только поработать с больными мышцами и со здоровыми позвонками, чтобы они работали вместо больных.
> Поэтому все что происходит после это скорее дальнейшее развитие ваше проблемы.
> ...


Через сутки, пьяная голова, давление 150, шум в ушах


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Мар 2018)

Никак с мануальной терапией не может быть связано.


----------



## Moris (7 Мар 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, в совпадение как то тоже с трудом верится(


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Мар 2018)

Можно ли объяснить случайным совпадением трагическую судьбу американских президентов, избранных в год, который заканчивается нулем? Линкольн (1860), Гарфилд ( 1880), Маккинли ( 1900), Кеннеди ( 1960) были убиты, Гаррисон ( 1840) умер от воспаления легких, Рузвельт ( 1940) — от полиомиелита, Хардинг (1920) перенес тяжелый инфаркт. Покушение было совершено и на Рейгана ( 1980). Теперь в Белом доме Буш ( 2000).
Можно ли счесть случайностью эпизод: любимый будильник папы Павла VI, который исправно на протяжении 55 лет звонил в 6 утра, вдруг сработал в 9 вечера, когда папа скончался…
А у Вас, на фоне повышенной эмоциональности, попасть в совпадение: болезнь-событие-на порядок выше чем у других.
Не так спали, не так если, мотнули головой при резком торможении машины, начали делать лфк...
При этом мануальная терапия, как сильный психогенный момент, будет тем что скорее всего и станет, точкой для совпадения.

Большинство ведь получают шум в голове никогда не будучи у мануального терапевта.
А у мануального терапевта решают эту задачу.
Почему у Вас должно быть по другому?


----------



## Moris (8 Мар 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, ну это уже мистика какая то)
Допустим, если по аудио грамме все ок, что мне делать? К мануальному идти? Или лфк? Можно закачивать гею в тренажерке?
Еще у меня закладывает уши, время от времени, отчего это может быть?
 Извиняюсь за такие вопросы, но три невролога мне так на них и не ответили...


----------



## Дмитрийbok (8 Мар 2018)

Я тут аудиограмму скачал, программу на телефон... проверка слуха... интересно насколько она достоверна....прошел тест для правого и левого уха.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Мар 2018)

Moris написал(а):


> Еще у меня закладывает уши, время от времени, отчего это может быть?
> Извиняюсь за такие вопросы, но три невролога мне так на них и не ответили...


Тубоотит.


----------



## Niks44 (9 Мар 2018)

Moris написал(а):


> Моя. Что не соответствует, не понял?


На МРТ отмечено К***** А.А. дата рождения 30.08.1980 вы же пишите что вам 28 лет это ошибка ?


----------



## Moris (9 Мар 2018)

@Niks44, Вам надо в сыщики) либо ошибка, либо перекрывается снимок обьектами на заднем фоне.  Честно, даже смотреть лень. А вообще, фамилию имя не очень хочется светить.


----------



## Leksejka (4 Фев 2020)

Здравствуйте, @Moris, как ваши успехи в лечении?


----------



## Moris (3 Май 2020)

@Leksejka, 0


----------



## Leksejka (3 Май 2020)

@Moris. У меня есть успехи относительные. После мануалки, плазмотнрапии и курса ноотропов. 
Возраст такой же, ситуация аналогична вашей. ДТП не было никогда.


----------

